# misting vs fogger.



## matereac9 (Mar 16, 2013)

For those who keep a tropical species, do you prefer misting by hand, or the use of a fogger system?

Pros and cons of each?


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

I am using a misting system (so not by hand...).

I am a bit of an old hand and there use to be a ton of problems back in the day with foggers so never used them. But i got too many terrariums to manually mist them.
I suspect modern foggers are better but as misting is working well I have never got around to try them

I use this system from Pollywog , works like a dream for me

Edit: Comparing manual misting vs. automated.. 
+ For automatic misting
1. Never forget a misting again.
2. You can keep the humidity much more constant with a system.
3. Hard to replicate the fine mist you get from an automatic system
4. With an automatic system you can do as many mistings during the day as you like, vs being at work and only being able to do it when you get home.

- Against automatic misting
1. Pretty much only one thing, Price.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm an automister too. Mistking for me, and I wouldn't change it for the world. Foggers look pretty but if you want to give your critters a source of fluid and keep plants alive, misting is pretty much essential, fogging alone won't do it.

Dave


----------



## matereac9 (Mar 16, 2013)

my_shed said:


> I'm an automister too. Mistking for me, and I wouldn't change it for the world. Foggers look pretty but if you want to give your critters a source of fluid and keep plants alive, misting is pretty much essential, fogging alone won't do it.
> 
> Dave


Suppose, but im thinking more of say, amphibians, where they'd have a pool already. Also couple of my lizards only drink from a bowl, so was considering a fogger to keep the humidity up rather than for drinking water. Looks as though a mister system might fare me better though.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

matereac9 said:


> Suppose, but im thinking more of say, amphibians, where they'd have a pool already. Also couple of my lizards only drink from a bowl, so was considering a fogger to keep the humidity up rather than for drinking water. Looks as though a mister system might fare me better though.


To be honest foggers look pretty but aren't that effective unless run continuously. Misting whether by hand or automatic 2-3 times a day is a much better method especially when keeping live plants.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

You may not think you have the use for a misting system........three things occur when you get one though. You attach every viv that could possibly need it, to it. It opens up the types of animals you can have. And you buy a lot more animals that will use one. 

All of which are great reasons to get one.......the third is very much my favourite :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

I am with the above, I have 4 vivs connected to the mistking, (one is currently empty) but ran tubing round the whole room and over the tops of all the exo terras so its a simple case of cutting and inserting a nozzle head on a t adapter. I intend to also get P.Klemmeri, and others will be moved about onto other vivs. There is one set aside for a male red eyed croc skink if we ever manage to actuall source one.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

since weve started owning whites tree frogs, weve started misting manually, and I can see where an automatic has its advantages. My bearded dragon setup is all done on timers and stats etc so is self suffcient, the same with the tree frogs viv, so all i need to do now really to make life easier is get a mister and a bio active substrate, also with a mister if i attach it to a big enough resevoir when im holiday I can trust someone to put crickets in my viv but Im not sure about maintaining anything else like heat, light and humidity so have it self sufficient solves them last 3 problems.


----------



## matereac9 (Mar 16, 2013)

my_shed said:


> You may not think you have the use for a misting system........three things occur when you get one though. You attach every viv that could possibly need it, to it. It opens up the types of animals you can have. And you buy a lot more animals that will use one.
> 
> All of which are great reasons to get one.......the third is very much my favourite :2thumb:
> 
> Dave


lol. irrelevant to me as i just dont have the room for anything else!:lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

matereac9 said:


> lol. irrelevant to me as i just dont have the room for anything else!:lol2:


 Hands up everyone whos said that in the past......and then got more  

Me, for one!

Dave


----------



## matereac9 (Mar 16, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Hands up everyone whos said that in the past......and then got more
> 
> Me, for one!
> 
> Dave


:lol2: nah i seriously dont physically have the room. i've squeezed something into every space i've got! otherwise i'd gladly be bringing more home. :flrt:


----------

